# General Topics > Plants, Plant Care & Plant Identification >  frog moss question

## batumprris0n

I got the zoomed frog moss for the terrarium and its going well retains a lot of humidity hasn't grow mold or any other issue. How ever its gettin color yellow i think it could be the lighting, if so, wich light bulb is the required to take appropiate care of the moss and could help me warming the terrarium??

So far to maintain heat the terraium i use a 30w regular light bulb.

----------


## Carlos

Isn't that moss artificial?  Recommend contact Zoomed with question since it's made by them and from your post; day light is affecting it  :EEK!:  .  I've deleted your double post  :Frown:  .

----------


## batumprris0n

Its natural moss it even has roots how ever i didn't think contact zoomed sure they will know what to do, and thanks.

----------

